# (Aporte) Circuito activado por vía celular (Fácil)



## Black2525 (Sep 13, 2015)

*Hola mi nombre es Ismael soy nuevo en este foro, quisiera compartirles un pequeño proyecto que hice en mi bachilleres, un profesor de electrónica nos lo enseño y yo quiero compartirlo ya que es muuuy sencillo con materiales relativamente baratos y que llama mucho la atención​*​
*Materiales:*
- UN CELULAR (básico) Barato Nuevo o ya de uso que vibre, que le entren llamadas. (en mi caso yo me compre uno en los puesto de telcel y me salio en 150 pesos mexicanos pero ya me lo dieron con todo y chip funcionando)
-UN TRANSISTOR 4N28
-UNA RESISTENCIA DE 220Ω
-UN TIP41  
-UN MOTOR O ALGO QUE QUIERAN HACER ENCENDER 
-UNA PILA DE 9V
-CABLES PARA CONEXIÓN
-UN PROTOBOARD

El funcionamiento a grandes rasgos es que con una llamada de otro celular se le llama al celular que esta conectado al circuito quien a su vez conectado por el motor de vibración manda señales que con ayuda de el 4N28y el TIP41 amplifican la señal haciendo activar cualquier cosa conectada al circuito en nuestro caso un motor pequeño.

Bueno aqui les dejo lo que es el diagrama y ahí viene también lo que es la configuración del 4N28 y el TIP41.

El diagrama es super sencillo también adjunto una imagen del celular que desarme (en la foto se ve un cable pero abajo de el cable soldado hay otro que seria el negativo solo que al desarmarlo para tomarle la foto lo desoldé  )
y también incluye la foto del circuito ya terminado.

Ojala les quede es un circuito como lo vengo diciendo muy sencillo y muy llamativo ademas de que tiene un buen uso ya que si se le implementa mas cosas podria servir para muchisimas cosas tales como por ejemplo prender la bomba de agua de tu casa con una llamada ya que eso implica mas material y mucho mas tiempo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 13, 2015)

Esta curioso el circuito, creo que también se podría obviar la conexión alambica entre el circuito y el celular ideando una bobina que detecte la entrada de la llamada en el celular, esta alimentaria un circuito detector que a su vez alimente luego al circuito de control del motor.

En general esta muy didáctico el circuito que propone Black2525.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 14, 2015)

un detector de tonos DTMF lo haria mas practico pues tenemos 16 tonos diferentes con el mismo celular


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 14, 2015)

En el circuito creo que el motor tendria que ir del otro lado del tansistor, o sea entre el teminal positivo de la bateria y el colector del transistor. La idea es buena para una solucion rapida y quien no tenga mucha idea de electronica, saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 16, 2015)

efectivamente 

el motor debe ir en el colector pues el transistor debe entrar en saturacion en pero bueno es un circuito de alguien que apenas empiza


----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 16, 2015)

El 4N28 es un optoacoplador, no un transistor.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 17, 2015)

reprobado compañero

un optoacoplador tiene *un transistor*

aparte de que el optoacoplador en el circuito tiene un transistor auxiliar que deberia tener la carga en colector pues este debe entrar en saturacion haciendo circular toda la corriente en su colector


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 17, 2015)

No hablabamos del optoacoplador, si no del TIP41. Para que el transistor funcione bien, o sea saturando, la carga en un NPN se coloca en colector, dado que si no, puede que la tension aplicada en base no sea suficiente para generar la condicion de saturacion del mismo. Es mas, la conexion del optoacoplador deberia ser distinta, la resistencia de 220ohms (creo no la alcanzo a ver) debe estar colocada en el otro pin, en el colector, y el emisor directo a base. Si la salida la tomas del motor que vibra en el celular, pues deberias colocar una resistencia en serie con el led del optoacoplador


----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 18, 2015)

un optoacoplador tiene un transistor


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 13, 2015)

depende
un optoacoplador esta formado por un led infrarrojo el que envia la informacion ya sea un pulso o pwm
y el receptor puede ser:
un tiristor TRIAC ,SCR 
un transistoro bipolar.
un circuito integrado.


----------

